# My first look around.



## Chef Niloc (Mar 11, 2011)

I just took a good look for the first time ( don't flame me ), and I just wanted to post that I think it's quite a nice sight. I thought you were just selling some knives from small makers ( nothing wrong with that ), but you have all sorts of cool things tucked away all over your sight. I also like how you did the intro or the "about us" part, it's a nice touch that I don't think I have seen on any other online store? At least none that I have been to or are worth remembering. Question I have, what kind of art does your wife do?

Any way that's it just wanted to post my compliments on the sight.
P.S. For any one reading this I have bought knives from Jon before, just not threw his sight so I can also say 1st hand that he offers great service. knowledgabul, timely, and most important honest.
Colin


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I just took a good look for the first time ( don't flame me ), and I just wanted to post that I think it's quite a nice sight. I thought you were just selling some knives from small makers ( nothing wrong with that ), but you have all sorts of cool things tucked away all over your sight. I also like how you did the intro or the "about us" part, it's a nice touch that I don't think I have seen on any other online store? At least none that I have been to or are worth remembering. Question I have, what kind of art does your wife do?
> 
> Any way that's it just wanted to post my compliments on the sight.
> P.S. For any one reading this I have bought knives from Jon before, just not threw his sight so I can also say 1st hand that he offers great service. knowledgabul, timely, and most important honest.
> Colin


 
Colin-
Thanks so much. Glad you finally got around to checking out the site  . I honestly think its about half and half of people who shop through our site and people who just e-mail, PM, or call me (or sometimes just stop by). The general theme of the store is that we carry stuff that i want  So far it seems to be going well

My wife is not the artist (though she is very artistic). Her parents make pottery. You can check out some pictures here:
(here are some pictures of their wood burning kiln, which we helped them fire around the end of last year)


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 11, 2011)

Wholly guacamoley!!! That is one serious wood burner! You could do a pizza in there in what, 10 seconds?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2011)

it gets hot... even so hot that its difficult to stand within 10 ft. Cotton clothes only... synthetics will melt


----------

